# Snow Joe wont start



## suzque2 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a Snow Joe S120 and it has been working fine. today I stopped it, unplugged it, and moved it to a new location. When I plugged it in again, it won't start. I have tried different outlets, different extension cord. Nothing works. Has anyone had a similar problem? If so, how did you resolve it. I thought that there might be a blown fuse, but my owner's manual is no help.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Very sorry but I'm no help. Maybe a safety switch or, as you said, maybe a fuse? There is more than likely a circuit breaker/inline fuse somewhere on the blower.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If its more than 5 years old, its probably just at the end of its natural life.
it probably *can* be fixed, but as with all machines, there comes a time when its "just over" and its not worth going on..This category of snowblower isn't good for much more than 5 years..
Scot


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

There was a discussion a while back about undersized fuzes being installed from the factory. I am not sure if yours is the same model, or fits the same issue. But you may want to do a quick search to determine.


----------



## suzque2 (Jan 18, 2014)

It's only 12 months old. I called Snow Joe customer service. They are sending me a new unit, no questions asked. Can't beat that!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, you can't complain about that customer service. It is good to know that they stand behind their product.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd call customer service and see if they'll send you another one free...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

nt40lanman said:


> I'd call customer service and see if they'll send you another one free...


Did I miss somethimg here because isn't that what just happened?


----------



## High201 (Feb 10, 2021)

Mine lasted two snowstorms. Now will not start. At least I got 2 storms out of it I guess


----------

